# Full & free mail server?

## Federals

Do you know any full email server like Axigen or SurgeMail, but free? Thanks!

----------

## DocReedSolomon

postfix?

and if you like webmail, squirrel.

----------

## Federals

i mean that i want something already integrated because i'm not so good making full-featured e-mail servers. any ideas? thanks again!

----------

## anderiv

 *Federals wrote:*   

> i mean that i want something already integrated because i'm not so good making full-featured e-mail servers. any ideas? thanks again!

 

Full-featured?  Integrated?

You're going to have to be a bit more explicit if you want a good answer.

----------

## rek2

try openexchange

http://www.open-xchange.com/EN/developer/

they have the "free" as in money version of their commercial product.

this used to be open exchange from suse .

----------

## Federals

 *anderiv wrote:*   

>  *Federals wrote:*   i mean that i want something already integrated because i'm not so good making full-featured e-mail servers. any ideas? thanks again! 
> 
> Full-featured?  Integrated?
> 
> You're going to have to be a bit more explicit if you want a good answer.

 

Integrated, i mean an e-mail server with webmail, antispan, antivirus..."all in one"

----------

## anderiv

 *Federals wrote:*   

> Integrated, i mean an e-mail server with webmail, antispan, antivirus..."all in one"

 

Hrm - I'm not sure even OE will get you that.  OE will give you groupware and webmail, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't include virus and/or spam protection.  Come to think of it, I don't even believe there are mailservers for windows that are "fully-integrated" as you say.  You almost always need to add on some sort of AV/spam package.

----------

